# Sizing: Can I see everyone’s miniature poodle with their weight and height?



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

14 inches is still in size. With my dog's litter the pups ranged in size in the same order as pups and adults. But sometimes they can surprise you.

Mine is 14-15 inches and 15.5 lbs.


----------



## Mapleoaks4 (Jun 27, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> 14 inches is still in size. With my dog's litter the pups ranged in size in the same order as pups and adults. But sometimes they can surprise you.
> 
> Mine is 14-15 inches and 15.5 lbs.


He’s adorable!!! Would you find any correlation with the bigger pup ending up the biggest? Or didn’t really matter.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Mapleoaks4 said:


> He’s adorable!!! Would you find any correlation with the bigger pup ending up the biggest? Or didn’t really matter.


From what I've seen it tends to end up that way, just not 100% of the time. The biggest pup in Misha's litter went oversize despite having in size parents. Certainly a bigger pup is more likely to end up bigger, but I wouldn't only pick on size. Temperament will ultimately be more important. It's better to have a good match that's a little smaller than ideal. If I went by size preference I would have ended up with a different puppy than I did, but now I'm very happy with Misha's size.


----------



## Mapleoaks4 (Jun 27, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> From what I've seen it tends to end up that way, just not 100% of the time. The biggest pup in Misha's litter went oversize despite having in size parents. Certainly a bigger pup is more likely to end up bigger, but I wouldn't only pick on size. Temperament will ultimately be more important. It's better to have a good match that's a little smaller than ideal. If I went by size preference I would have ended up with a different puppy than I did, but now I'm very happy with Misha's size.


Oh def, I will be going by temperament first of all. But if there were two pups who were similar in temperament, I’d likely choose the larger one! I get first choice and breeder will let me know about puppy’s temperament and what would be a good fit for us.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Zoe is 3 years old, just under 14 inches, and 11 pounds. I need to take a current photo - she now has a kennel clip instead of a show clip.







She is quite a bit smaller than most miniatures.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Johanna said:


> Zoe is 3 years old, just under 14 inches, and 11 pounds. I need to take a current photo - she now has a kennel clip instead of a show clip.
> She is quite a bit smaller than most miniatures.


Wow she is so petite! She makes Misha look stocky.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

My boys were an intervariety cross, and oversize toy with a small miniature, both under 10lbs.

Both my boys exceeded their parents, lol.

Remo was 2.3lbs at about 8.5 weeks, brother Neo was 2.8lbs. They finished growing in height and length probably around 8-9 months but took on another lb or two by the time they were about a year old.

Measuring height, especially as a pup, is always a challenge for me.

Remo is 12"-13" and about 12lbs, Neo is 14-15" and about 14lbs.

Neo extended next to our 5' 9" model








Neo in arms of same model


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

These and weight/height progress threads are some of my Poodle Forum favourites.  I obsessively searched for them when Peggy was a puppy. 

Looking forward to hearing more about your new addition, Mapleoaks4!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Gracie is 18 months now, 15 lbs and 13 7/8 inches. That’s an official height by an AKC judge, hence the precision! She was 3.3 lbs at 8 weeks.
Here are recent pics.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Normie is 16 pounds here. He's impossible to measure. He should total out at 17.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Divas weight and height are the same at the moment. I notice a few others are similar. I guess it’s easier to remember 😄
13 1/4 inches and 13 1/4 lbs.


----------



## Elois Flannel (Jun 27, 2020)

Mapleoaks4 said:


> Hello all! We are eagerly awaiting for our puppy to arrive home soon. I was looking for a moyen size but had a harder time finding one. The puppy we will be getting is miniature. His mom is 14 inch around 17 pounds and dad is 11 inches and 12-13 pounds. I’m hoping the puppy will follow the moms size and be on the bigger end(oversized mini)! Does the biggest puppy of the litter end up being the biggest as an adult?
> 
> Would you be willing to post pictures of your poodles along with their weight and height? Trying to get a good idea of the different frames and sizes. Thank you!


----------



## Mapleoaks4 (Jun 27, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> These and weight/height progress threads are some of my Poodle Forum favourites.  I obsessively searched for them when Peggy was a puppy.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing more about your new addition, Mapleoaks4!


Thank you! Yes! I’ve spent hours surfing through the different threads. Really appreciate everyone taking the time to post their pictures along with the stats!


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

It’s very hard to say where your pup will end up. Here is Sandy (cream and Nova’s dam) who is 19lbs and 16 inches and Nova who is just over 131/2 inches and just under 10lbs (picky eater🙄..) . Sandy has a lot ofhair here making her look taller but you can get an idea in size. Nova isn’t tiny like a toy but is a small package.










Nova’s sire is 15inchs and around 16lbs. Nova will be one July 11 so at this point I don’t think she will grow taller but she will widen through the chest and body as she gets older.












Sandy’s mom is also 13 inches so there can be such a range on size with mini’s. Nova sister who I though was going to be the tallest is just around the same height Nova is and her chunky sister is still a chunky girl but still just a wider chunky version of Nova.

The smaller size is nice though. Much easier to carry.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Most well bred minis are similar in weight to height. They should be square (same height as length) or close to square. A mini that weighs much more than their height is going to be heavier boned, while one that weighs less will be fine boned and petite. Of course if they are overweight that will change things. Fur also makes it hard to tell a dog's build. This is when Misha was a little younger and hadn't filled out yet (he was 14.5 lbs) but you can see the difference when you cut the hair differently!


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes Sandy is overweight. She was perfect right around 17lbs but since she has been spayed I am having a harder time with her weight. I might end up switching to a senior food to see if it will help.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Raindrops said:


> Most well bred minis are similar in weight to height. They should be square (same height as length) or close to square. A mini that weighs much more than their height is going to be heavier boned, while one that weighs less will be fine boned and petite. Of course if they are overweight that will change things. Fur also makes it hard to tell a dog's build. This is when Misha was a little younger and hadn't filled out yet (he was 14.5 lbs) but you can see the difference when you cut the hair differently!
> 
> View attachment 467722
> View attachment 467721


The shorter the hair, the longer the legs look.

Wish that worked on humans!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

A couple more real life measuring sticks from Neo and Remo

A typical kitchen table, just under 30" high, sorry the pics aren't too good. This is Neo, able to steal from the edge of the table (this was posed fyi )
















Remo can only dream









Neo at the counter, foiled


----------



## Poodlemana (Sep 14, 2013)

Lola (black) is 14.5 inches and 17 lbs (1st and 3rd pics)
Ana (brown) is 12 inches and 10 pounds. (2nd and 4th pics)
When they play, Ana can actually slip right under Lola. It's pretty funny to watch. In the last pic, Ana has grown out to a teddy bear face.


----------



## saralls (Apr 26, 2010)

My boy is 14.75 inches and 16.9 lbs.


----------



## Mapleoaks4 (Jun 27, 2020)

Thank you everyone for posting your beautiful pups! Love seeing all the pictures


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

saralls said:


> My boy is 14.75 inches and 16.9 lbs.
> View attachment 467875


And he can fly! SuperPoodle to the rescue!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Poodlemana said:


> View attachment 467862
> View attachment 467863
> View attachment 467864
> View attachment 467865
> ...


I don't know if I have ever seen pictures of your girls before; they are lovely!


----------



## poodlelove01 (Sep 14, 2019)

Willy is 15 1/2 inches and 19 pounds. He is 15 months.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlemana (Sep 14, 2013)

Dogs4Life said:


> I don't know if I have ever seen pictures of your girls before; they are lovely!


Thank you! They are both real clowns and a lot of fun to have around. They keep me laughing.


----------



## Mapleoaks4 (Jun 27, 2020)

poodlelove01 said:


> Willy is 15 1/2 inches and 19 pounds. He is 15 months.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He’s so handsome and the perfect size!!


----------



## Tierna (Jun 5, 2020)

My little guy Beau is 8 months old and right now he is right about 15in and 15.5lbs, he may get a little bit taller and he's got a bit of filling out to do. I think he'll end up around 16in and 16-18lbs, we'll just have to wait and see .


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Can I ask a related question? 

Mini owners are you able to pick up and carry them comfortably? 

Im wondering because mine (im on a waiting list) will have to go on public transport with me occasionally.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

curlflooffan said:


> Can I ask a related question?
> 
> Mini owners are you able to pick up and carry them comfortably?
> 
> Im wondering because mine (im on a waiting list) will have to go on public transport with me occasionally.


Yes. My mini is very easily carried.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

I pick up Normie (16 lbs), but I know I'm doing it. He's big enough that I'm careful. Luckily those long legs fold up!

If I were carrying him on public transport, I'd have to pretty much limit the other things I had along to a backpack or messenger bag. I need two hands for him.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I can easily carry Misha and he doesn't really mind it. But if I had to carry him for long periods of time I would get a backpack carrier for him.


----------



## gloria.fox (Jul 8, 2020)

Dianaleez said:


> Normie is 16 pounds here. He's impossible to measure. He should total out at 17.
> View attachment 467709


so cute, and also amazing coat color


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Vee said:


> Yes. My mini is very easily carried.





Dianaleez said:


> I pick up Normie (16 lbs), but I know I'm doing it. He's big enough that I'm careful. Luckily those long legs fold up!
> 
> If I were carrying him on public transport, I'd have to pretty much limit the other things I had along to a backpack or messenger bag. I need two hands for him.





Raindrops said:


> I can easily carry Misha and he doesn't really mind it. But if I had to carry him for long periods of time I would get a backpack carrier for him.


Thanks everyone! I had originally wanted to find a toy poodle because I wanted to have a dog that I can pick up in the busy city as well as go cycling with us (in a backpack, not running). But I couldn't find a toy poodle breeder that I liked so I decided to compromise when I found a mini breeder who had the same opnions as I on health and temperament. Although those things are more important to me the size thing has still been bugging me in the back of my mind.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

curlflooffan said:


> Thanks everyone! I had originally wanted to find a toy poodle because I wanted to have a dog that I can pick up in the busy city as well as go cycling with us (in a backpack, not running). But I couldn't find a toy poodle breeder that I liked so I decided to compromise when I found a mini breeder who had the same opnions as I on health and temperament. Although those things are more important to me the size thing has still been bugging me in the back of my mind.


A small mini will still be fine. I saw a person biking with a shih tzu in their backpack today. I think I could even do it with Misha probably. All about teaching them to sit in a backpack nicely.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Note from Vita: a comment from a member was removed today for describing a highly unsafe diet to control it's weight.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> A small mini will still be fine. I saw a person biking with a shih tzu in their backpack today. I think I could even do it with Misha probably. All about teaching them to sit in a backpack nicely.


Thanks! 

I was thinking of putting a packpack on the puppy shopping list so we can start right away. The puppy will be 16 weeks already when it comes home with us.

But I think I will just get a cheap one and then if all goes well invest in a better one when its roughly full grown. I do the same with crates, harnesses etc. I get the cheap kind for the baby months and then upgrade. You never know for certain how big they end up.


----------



## Mapleoaks4 (Jun 27, 2020)

Just wanted to update you all. We’ve had Asher for nearly 8 weeks now. I’ve been tracking his stats, I’m shocked at how quickly he’s grown. Considering he’s not even 16 weeks yet, I’m pretty confident he’ll grow to be an oversized miniature which is what I wanted! The height could be off by an inch or so. Hard to measure with a squirmy pup, but I tried to measure against the same wall.
















8 weeks 3.5 pounds / 7 inches
9.5 weeks 4.3 pounds/ 9 inches 
11.5 weeks 6.4 pounds / 10 inches
13 weeks 7.8 pounds/ 11 inches
15 weeks 10.4 pounds/ 12 inches
16 weeks 11 pounds / 13 inches


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Awww. He's a handsome little (big!) boy. His eyes looks very intelligent.


----------



## Mapleoaks4 (Jun 27, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Awww. He's a handsome little (big!) boy. His eyes looks very intelligent.


Thank you!!! He is very intelligent! I’m so shocked at how quickly he picks up things. He’s only had 2 pee accidents in the house since we’ve had him. He’s been ringing the potty Bells, a week after being introduced to it. We love him so much! The reason we went with a poodle is because my sons have dog allergies and we thought dogs were impossible to have. They have been completely fine with him! They had some mild reactions the first week, but after that they’ve been completely fine. We’re so thrilled!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Mapleoaks4 said:


> Thank you!!! He is very intelligent! I’m so shocked at how quickly he picks up things. He’s only had 2 pee accidents in the house since we’ve had him. He’s been ringing the potty Bells, a week after being introduced to it. We love him so much! The reason we went with a poodle is because my sons have dog allergies and we thought dogs were impossible to have. They have been completely fine with him! They had some mild reactions the first week, but after that they’ve been completely fine. We’re so thrilled!


This is all such wonderful news! I'm so happy for you and your family.  And little Asher, too.


----------



## Mapleoaks4 (Jun 27, 2020)

Just updating this thread cause I know I liked to see progress weight and height. My 6 month old miniature poodle def has surpassed the insize height of 15 inches.


8 weeks 3.5 pounds / 7 inches
9.5 weeks 4.3 pounds/ 9 inches 
11.5 weeks 6.4 pounds / 10 inches
13 weeks 7.8 pounds/ 11 inches
15 weeks 10.4 pounds/ 12 inches
16 weeks 11 pounds / 13 inches 
21 weeks 17.6 pounds/ 15 inches 
26 weeks 19.8 pounds/ 16.5 inches

I’m sure he’ll probably gain a little more and maybe gain another inch? Not sure. When are miniature poodles considered full grown?


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

Well Nova hasn’t grown any after 10-11 months. She is 13.75 inches at 15months and just over 10lbs. Still hasn’t had her first heat so maybe she isn’t done 🤷🏻‍♀️. She is 
a medium mini . Filling out /thickening up though will come though as they get older probably closer to 2yrs maybe longer.

Standards take longer to reach full size I think about 2yrs for height.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

From Arpeggio poodles site:
Some miniature poodles will take up to 12 months to finish growing. Some will finish growing in height around 6-7 months but may take a bit longer to fill out.

I'd say my boys were full height before a year old (measuring height is still difficult with them) but they definitely added 2-3 additional pounds after a year old. They're pretty steady with a variance of about half a pound up or down, depending mostly on keeping up with regular exercise.


----------



## Tatltail (Oct 11, 2020)

I love these threads let's me see what I might be in for. Tatl was 7.25 lb at 16 weeks, per his last round of vaccinations. I've only been able to measure his height once and it was probably not accurate but looked like it was a little more than 10 inches. XD


----------



## 123819 (Dec 27, 2020)

Mapleoaks4 said:


> Hello all! We are eagerly awaiting for our puppy to arrive home soon. I was looking for a moyen size but had a harder time finding one. The puppy we will be getting is miniature. His mom is 14 inch around 17 pounds and dad is 11 inches and 12-13 pounds. I’m hoping the puppy will follow the moms size and be on the bigger end(oversized mini)! Does the biggest puppy of the litter end up being the biggest as an adult?
> 
> Would you be willing to post pictures of your poodles along with their weight and height? Trying to get a good idea of the different frames and sizes. Thank you!


This is great! I love comparing the height/weight to my poodle Havanese mix. Last measurements are at 9 weeks and she was 4.2 lbs so looks like she’s not overly small like I thought she was. Seems pretty average for now.


----------

